

Protecting Cyberspace at a Cost (Protecting Cyberspace as a National Asset Act) - donohoe
http://www.mndaily.com/blogs/unfit-print/2010/06/25/protecting-cyberspace-comes-cost

======
donohoe
Using "cyberspace" in itself is a cause for worry

